# frame chip ideas



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi,

I have no idea how this happened, but sometime today during or after my ride the top tube on my 2012 clx got chipped. It is a fairly large chip and I am sick about it. Does anyone have any idea what type of paint I can use to touch this up or how to even come close to matching it. Unfortunately it couldn't have happened in a worse spot. The blue has silver in it as well as the white. It does appear the chip is all the way through the paint and into the frame itself. Sorry about the poor quality pic from my phone. :mad2:


----------



## campyc40 (Aug 4, 2010)

I now look at chips as a sign of usage. You can't prevent them. My brand new C50 had one after only 100 miles. Too bad, I'm using the bike, and it shows.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Testors Blue Metal Flake and Standard White enamels. Economy Flat Round brush.
Tape each side one at a time and paint to fill.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

icsloppl said:


> Testors Blue Metal Flake and Standard White enamels. Economy Flat Round brush.
> Tape each side one at a time and paint to fill.


Yup like this. Might take a few coats to build up the thickness if it's a deep chip.
Also check out an auto parts store for car touch up paint. Just don't use the brush that comes with it!


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Take your bike to the nearest nail salon and ask them to touch it up.


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I started thinking after the suggestions and took the bike to a local auto body shop. The owner said he can match it and make it look like it was never there. I bit of filler and some paint. Said it would take him a day to do it. The guy is good so I trust him more than myself to sand, fill and touch up the frame. The main reason I was sick about it was I wanted to get rid of the frame and buy a Bianchi frame in it's place and this chip just killed whatever little resale I would want to get, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

triumph.1 said:


> I started thinking after the suggestions and took the bike to a local auto body shop. The owner said he can match it and make it look like it was never there. I bit of filler and some paint. Said it would take him a day to do it. The guy is good so I trust him more than myself to sand, fill and touch up the frame. The main reason I was sick about it was I wanted to get rid of the frame and buy a Bianchi frame in it's place and this chip just killed whatever little resale I would want to get, thanks for the suggestions.


Cool. What's he charging you?


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I didn't ask, didn't really matter to me. I just want it back to it's unscathed looking self. I didn't do bad for putting 3500 miles on it this year w/o a scratch. I am going to order the other frame this season and if this repair turns out ok I may keep it for a secondary ride. My secondary rides are growing quickly..........


----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

In order to make light of the large chip I drew a explosion graphic on paint protector film and put it over the chip until I decide to get it to the shop. I like the idea of the graphic more than fixing the chip.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

^^ . I am going to actually paint the explosion graphic I did, but I did a modified version and will used multiple colors and then clear coat over it.


----------

